# McCloskey's



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a brand found at Wally World, and I wondered if anyone has ever used any of it. I know as a general rule buying paint and finish products in a gorocery store is not wise, but sometimes you get lucky.
In generqal i am asking if anyone has used the brand. Specifiaclly I am asking if anyone has used the product:
Storm Coat
Penetrating Oil
Semi-Transparent Deck and Siding Stain
Clear Tint Base #7940​ 
It would be used in both direct and indirect siding applications. Also any other info on products you may have experience both good and bad would be welcomed.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

:no: Nope, sorry never tried it. I do know the paint at wally world use to be rated one of the best.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply anyway!


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

The local sherwin williams guy told me that walmart brand paint is actually superfluous SW paint.

I did a side by side comp, and something sure twernt' the same.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What kinda side by side did ya do? What was the results?

I have had the piece out in the sun for several weeks and it still looks pretty good but I am always open to more info where I can get it.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Now this is paint I'm talking, not stain. But the difference was viscosity and coverage.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh I see. Looking at their deck stain it seems to be doing quite well. I'll snap a photo here in a bit.


----------

